# 18 babies in Oregon (pics inside, transport possible, *will be spayed/neutered*)



## Bananana

Hi everyone! I haven't logged in here in quite a while! I knew I'd come back sooner or later, though, and I found a good reason this week.


My vet contacted me a few days ago to ask if I wanted to adopt a few baby rats that he was planning on taking in from a local woman whose rat situation had gotten out of control. I'd been considering getting baby rats again (it's been years!), so I said I'd take a couple females. Well, as it turns out, when the woman dropped off the baby rats, there were WAY more than "a few." 24, to be exact. 


I ended up taking six, but there are still 18 that need homes (8 girls, 10 boys). 


About the rats:


They are all black/white hoodies and PEWs, between 4 and 6 weeks (we think there were maybe three different litters). They don't appear to have been socialized much, but they are very young and easy to trust train. They're very, very sweet — they just need to learn what hands are and that no one wants to hurt them. To help their socialization along, I'll be taking the entire group a few times a week for playtime and trust training. 


My vet said he is going to neuter all the boys, and he could spay the girls upon request. This will not come at any cost to the adopter. 


For anyone interested in adopting, I will help with transport within a couple hours of Bend, Oregon. Or, if you're okay waiting a few weeks, as far as Southern California. 


If you can't adopt but still want to help out, fosters, quarantine homes, and transport are always tremendously helpful! 


Anyway, I'll get clearer/individual pictures the next time I see them (and I'll obviously post pics of my new little crew in the appropriate sub-forum) but for now, I'll just post a couple of the pics my vet sent me (Note: yes, that is pine bedding. It's what the woman had them on. But they have since been moved to aspen, and we're working on getting them in better cages). 




























Please let me know if you're interested in adopting or if you have any questions!


----------



## Bananana

I seem to have triple-posted while trying to edit... mods, please delete the other two when you find a second!


----------



## PopBinkyBrux

Oh my goodness they are so precious! You say they will all be spayed and neutered?
I'd definitely be interested in maybe a buck and a doe in that case! Or two does! Send me a PM when you get a chance and we can figure things out!


----------



## Bananana

PopBinkyBrux -- I PMed you! Let me know if it doesn't come through, though.


----------



## LilCritter

I'm interested, but I'm in SoCal and can't have them until July/August.  I'm looking for maybe 5 females or 4 females/1male.


----------



## Bananana

If only mid-June would work! I'll be traveling through L.A. on my way to EDC Las Vegas then! But maybe we can work something out. I'll also be going to southern California in October, I believe.


----------



## LilCritter

October would work for me. If I can figure out somewhere to have them dropped off and kept for a couple weeks, mid-June would also work! PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## Bananana

I've been trying to send PMs to everyone, but after I hit "submit," the message doesn't show up in my "sent" folder... LilCritter and PopBinkyBrux — have either of you received a PM from me?


----------



## LilCritter

Bananana (sp?), I have received 2 messages from you and have replied.


----------



## Bananana

For anyone interested, here's a video of me playing with a few of the girls I adopted from this group. They're so friendly already! 

https://vidd.me/7V2


----------



## PopBinkyBrux

I received and replied!


----------



## LilCritter

Will there be updates on these little ones?


----------



## Chloey101

Awwh. ): I live in Oregon and wish I could adopt a female. But I can't until August. If you still havent found homes by then, I will check back with you. Good luck and I hope the best for these little ones. <3


----------



## DaisyChains

*RATTIES for adoption! Interested!*

I would LOVE a ratty or 3 that your veterinarian rescued! Spayed females, males or a mix is fine (I have all boys so keep that in mind). I also sent you a PM. Please respond when you can.  *Northern California*


----------



## Bananana

These guys are getting dropped off with me this afternoon for their first intensive socialization session! My vet has been working with them, but I plan on spending a few days doing pretty much nothing but trust training. This also means that I'll have more pictures soon!

The six girls I adopted from this group have turned out to be extremely friendly and licky (they absolutely MOB my hand when I put it in their cage, and they all try to crawl out on me at once), so I have high hopes for their brothers and sisters. It's been so fun watching their little personalities bloom!

Oh, and PMs have been sent!


----------



## Lesti

I'm in Washington, right on the border, and some spayed females would be awesome if my mom let me! Idk how far away Bend is, but I'm in the Milton Freewater/ Pendleton general area ( Walla Walla, WA). I'd love to see more pictures. Are there any ruby eyed or BEW in the mix?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti

Oh, and boys would be fine too if you're running out of girlies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bananana

Walla Walla is about 4.5 hours away, but we might be able to work something out (PM me if you're interested!)

There aren't any BEWs or ruby eyed ratties in this bunch, just PEWs and black/white hoodies. They're very sweet, though! And one of the hoodies has a neat pattern on her back that sort of looks like a braid.


----------



## Lesti

I would really like some, but I don't think my mom would say yes  I'll PM you if I can persuade her, because I really want some babies that are the same age, so they'll pass around the same time and so that when I go to college I won't have to leave anybody with rats. One of my boys is getting a bit older 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catland

I'm in Southern California (L.A.) and would be willing to take either one or two!


----------



## snailsmeen

I live in Beaverton, Oregon. I have one male rat and would love at least 2 females. They'd be living together so I'd need them spayed or neutered. I'm very interested! Maybe 2 females and 1 male? Keep me updated please? They're so precious! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaisyChains

What happened to this situation??


----------



## Enchilada

Any males up for adoption still?


----------



## LilCritter

Is this still a thing?


----------



## mimsy

I would love to know who the vet was. I'll be moving back to Bend probably in the next year so would like to have a vet that is this awesome.


----------



## LilCritter

Does anyone know what happened to this?


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS

Last I heard, the vet was planning on keeping any babies that didn't find homes.


----------



## LilCritter

OK. I am interested in 2 males, and Bananana and I were planning on meeting up this upcoming month. However, I have not heard from here since June about this.


----------

